# I need a help with squirrelmail



## cheoac (May 28, 2009)

I install apache,php,IMAP-UW and squirrelmail...mu problem it's...i don't know how create email account.....


----------



## phoenix (May 28, 2009)

With UW-IMAP all e-mail accounts are real system user accounts.  You create them using *adduser*.

If this is going to have more than a handful of users, or the users will have more than a handful of messages in each folder, consider using a different IMAP server.  Dovecot will get you much better performance, and you'll be able to use virtual accounts instead of real system accounts.


----------



## vivek (May 28, 2009)

May be this tutorial will help if you need virtual users with Dovecot http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4


----------

